# aquarium too small for baby?



## spark678 (Aug 18, 2011)

I will be getting my big 7ft enclosure sunday and I have heard that it is harder to tame young tegus in such a large enclosure. So I am thinking it will be too big to him. I was looking on CL and this guy has an 80 gallon tank for 50 bucks. Now that I think about it I think its probably a bad idea because it is about a foot wide. I can not imagine a tegu having to turn around in it. Or should I custom make a custom smaller wooden one? What did everyone do? Thanks! heres the ad http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/for/2547344403.html


----------



## james.w (Aug 18, 2011)

Just put a temporary divider in the 7' if you don't want to use the whole thing.


----------



## spark678 (Aug 18, 2011)

how do I get a nice seal around it with the divider? Just hate to break it apart removing the divider


----------



## Neeko (Aug 18, 2011)

If its temp, just cut ply wood a little bit narrower then you need, if the width is say 4 feet then put some aquarium sealant on the sides let it get dry and then wedge it in there, it worked on a 125 but that width isnt more then 2ft. left some residue when i took it out ( razor the glass carefully to get if off) but it did the job and then i cut it out since i didn't need the divider any more.


----------



## james.w (Aug 18, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about it being air tight or anything, just cut a piece of wood slightly smaller than the inside of your enclosure and slide it in.


----------



## spark678 (Aug 18, 2011)

gonna try that or just throw him in there with lots of hides. thanks guys


----------



## First Time Tegu (Aug 18, 2011)

Personally I would cut a piece of plywood and not even worry about sealing it... saves you time and money.

Just stack up some of the pavers i'm giving you behind the plywood and a couple in front (maybe only two high in the front). With only 2 in the front you wont have to worry about them falling on your little guy and the ones in the back will allow for a strong backing to keep the wood upright.

In the front (the side the tegu will be on) you could even just put your hide against the plywood rather than stacking anything against it...this way you aren't adding way too much weight in one section.


----------

